# No turkey for me



## buckseye

Dang missed on the spring draw... refunded.


----------



## holmsvc

I got mine.


----------



## lecub

Party got ours (2) even got first pick on zone


----------



## taddy1340

got mine...unit 25...up by you buckseye :beer:


----------



## strand

I got mine unit 27, but the girlfriend got turned down, bummer...

She was pretty much the reason I sent in this year, although she did get drawn for a buck tag last year and I got a doe...so I guess we're even. :beer:


----------



## sotaman

I got mine buckseye for 25 so if you want to go on a hunt get a hold of me


----------



## dblkluk

Got it! unit 25.


----------



## buckseye

right on sotaman.... let's hunt!!! :sniper:

you too taddy...let's hunt!!! :sniper:

I'll do a little checking around for a few of you guys in 25, the landowners are ususally pretty happy to get rid of some turkeys.


----------



## leadshot

Well the hell with you guys  Party of three being refunded :roll: congrats to all that got 'em.


----------



## quackattack

Both in our party got tags. Both were in the first choice unit too, last year my stepdad got one and I didn't but this year we both got lucky and drew one. Unit 50 is where i'll be.

:beer:


----------



## Dan Bueide

Hold your cards - we have a bingo in 02!


----------



## fishunt

got tag unit 30 I hope to get one


----------

